
Facebook Could Eliminate 75% of Its Servers by Changing Their Programming Code  - peter123
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/12/facebook-could-eliminate-75-of-its-servers-by-changing-their-code.php
======
chaosprophet
Summary: Some guy posted on a forum that by switching Facebook from PHP to
C++, 22500 servers could be switched off. He seems to have arrived at this
conclusion by pulling numbers out of thin air.

~~~
flogic
While the numbers may be wonky, it's an interesting enough topic. I wouldn't
advocate C++ but it not like various languages don't have JIT compilers these
days.

------
imurray
The original blog post was posted yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1006497>

------
jtopper
Isn't most of Facebook's PHP a view layer around a load of custom C/C++
modules which do all the heavy lifting anyway?

